# Frage zu Servlets und deren Objekte + Bilder in Servlets anzeigen?



## Guarana (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo Java-forum, da bin ich wieder mit einer neuen Frage.
Diesmal ist sie nicht ganz so programmatisch wie letztes mal.

Wenn ich zwei Browser habe und ein Servlet, benutzen dann beide Browser
das selbe Objekt (nehmen wir an es würde nur Text angezeigt werden)?

Und habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das programmatisch belegen kann?

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Guarana


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2010)

> Wenn ich zwei Browser habe und ein Servlet, benutzen dann beide Browser
> das selbe Objekt


Ja, siehe Servlet Spek.



> Und habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das programmatisch belegen kann?


Hä, was??


----------



## Guarana (25. Okt 2010)

Kann ich mir irgendwie die Objektreferenz ausgeben lassen, sodass
ich sehen kann, dass beide Browser auf das selbe Objekt zugreifen ?


----------



## Raziell (25. Okt 2010)

Hi,

soweit ich weiss wird jedes Servlet beim Start des Containers nur einmal referenziert.

Dabei läuft jeder Seitenaufruf in einem neuen Thread der service() - Methode des Servlets.

Das würde dann heissen es existiert immer nur eine Instanz eines Servlets.

Falls ich mich Irre bitte korrigieren 

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (25. Okt 2010)

Guarana hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mir irgendwie die Objektreferenz ausgeben lassen, sodass
> ich sehen kann, dass beide Browser auf das selbe Objekt zugreifen ?


Du könntest dir mal toString() deines Servlets anschauen, da sollte nen Hash rauskommen, der müsste dann in beiden browsern identisch sein.


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2010)

Guarana hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mir irgendwie die Objektreferenz ausgeben lassen, sodass
> ich sehen kann, dass beide Browser auf das selbe Objekt zugreifen ?


Das ist Zeitverschwendung.

Investiere diese Zeit lieber in das lesen der Servlet Spek, dann stellen sich solche Fragen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## homer65 (25. Okt 2010)

Guarana hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich zwei Browser habe und ein Servlet, benutzen dann beide Browser
> das selbe Objekt (nehmen wir an es würde nur Text angezeigt werden)?


Das kann sein, muß aber nicht. Da kannst du nicht sicher sein.
Aber weshalb diese Frage? Hatt das einen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## Guarana (25. Okt 2010)

Reines Interesse.. Dann sind membervariablen in Servlets also
eine echt beknackte Idee, stimmt ihr mir da zu?


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2010)

> Dann sind membervariablen in Servlets also
> eine echt beknackte Idee


Ja, solange sie im nicht nur lesend verwendet werden nach der Servletinitialisierung.

Aber das ist noch lange nicht alles wenn es um Servlets geht...


----------



## Guarana (25. Okt 2010)

Wenn ich hier schonmal ein Thema auf habe:
Mal eine andere Frage zu Servlets:
Wie zur hoelle kann ich Bilder einbinden? (Stinknormales png)
Ich hab es mit dem image tag von html probiert aber es klappt nicht. 
Muss ich die bilder mit Eclipse erst importieren oder wie soll ich das
anstellen?

Die SuFu bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.
Nehmen wir an mein Bild heisst foo.png und ich moechte es im body meiner 
Webseite anzeigen.. Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## homer65 (26. Okt 2010)

Guarana hat gesagt.:


> Die SuFu bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.
> Nehmen wir an mein Bild heisst foo.png und ich moechte es im body meiner
> Webseite anzeigen.. Wie stelle ich das an?



Mit dem img Tag. Das ist reines HTML und hatt noch gar nichts mit Servlets zu tun.


----------



## Cage Hunter (26. Okt 2010)

Es sei denn, du lässt das Mapping des Servlets in deinem gesamten Projekt laufen, DANN gibt's da echt Probleme wie ich bemerkt habe -.-
In diesem Fall würde der Browser die Anfrage - quasi - an das Servlet schicken und dieser "wüsste" nicht wie er das Bild liefern muss...
In einem echt bescheidenen Fall musste ich zu diesem Zweck ein ImageServlet schreiben, das alle Bild-Anfragen übernommen hat, das Bild eingelesen und entsprechend ausgeliefert hat.
Ich empfehle das jedoch nicht wirklich, also ändere einfach dein Mapping^^


----------

